# geschlossene Radbrille gesucht



## Ikarus79 (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Mit meinen weichen Kontaktlinsen und einer recht eng anliegenden Radbrille bekomme ich immer sehr trockene Augen auf längeren Touren, da ja doch noch immer ein bisschen Fahrtwind seinen Weg zu meinen Augen findet.
Die Augen sind dann so trocken, dass ich kaum die Linsen nach dem Fahren raus bekomme. Danach laufe ich bestimmt 3h mit roten augen rum.

Dazu kommt noch mein starker Heuschnupfen und damit verbundene allergische Reaktionen.

Was ich brauche, ist eine *rundum geschlossene* Radbrille. Bisher habe ich nur folgende im Netz gefunden, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht (hat allerdings einen echt heftigen Preis):

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/adidas-Elevation-Climacool-Black-Grey/dp/B00112EC6Y"]adidas Elevation Climacool TM Black/Grey A136/006052: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Kennt ihr ähnliche Modelle, bei denen die Gläser mit Schaumstoff o.ä. umrandet sind und die komplett den Wind ausperren?

Preisgünstigere alternativen gerne bevorzugt.

Bitte schlagt hier keine Downhill/Freeride Googles vor - habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, ist aber echt inakzeptabel beim Biken in der Stadt/Straße ;-D

Danke für eure Tipps


Edit:

habe soeben auch noch folgende Brille mit interessantem Preis gesehen:

http://www.sportkopf24.de/_py_uvex-sunstorm-black-mat/a-236786536-0-0-0-0-0.html

jmd schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit einem der verlinkten Modelle?


----------



## yellow_ö (8. März 2009)

warum keine optische Brille, anstatt Sportbrille und Linsen?

(Tipp: Sonnenbrillenfallsung suchen und dort Gläser reinmachen lassen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikarus79 (8. März 2009)

ich möchte eigentlich gerne mit *klaren Gläsern* fahren, da ich auch oft im Wald unterwegs sein werde.

Eine geschlossene Brille würde mir auch sehr helfen, die Pollen auszusperren.

Wenn es nur um eine Brille mit klaren Gläsern geht, könnte ich auch beinahe meine normale Brille nehmen.

Leider schließen fast alle Sportrbrillen, bei denen man optische Gläser einsetzen kann nicht komplett mit dem Gesicht ab. Es gibt da immer noch Schlitze, durch die bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten eine Menge Zugluft passieren kann.
Ausserdem sind Brillen mit optischen Gläsern sehr kostspielig und eventuell bei einem Sturz auch gleich hinüber.


----------



## Infernal (8. März 2009)

ich würde das problem nicht bei deiner brille, sondern bei deinen augen suchen...

ich trag selber weiche kontaklinsen aber OHNE brille... probleme mit extrem trockenen augen krieg ich auch nach mehreren stunden keine, bin genauso allergiker wie du

wenn dir dein optiker nicht weiterhelfen kann -> such dir nen kompetenten

mfg alex


----------



## Luporinski (8. März 2009)

Ikarus79 schrieb:


> Was ich brauche, ist eine *rundum geschlossene* Radbrille. Bisher habe ich nur folgende im Netz gefunden, die meinen Vorstellungen entspricht (hat allerdings einen echt heftigen Preis):
> 
> adidas Elevation Climacool TM Black/Grey A136/006052: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
> 
> ...



Uuuh, mit den Dingern siehst Du bestimmt aus wie ein Schweisser 
Die sind schon ziemlich heftig, und vor allem im Sommer bestimmt unangenehm warm. Guck mal hier, hab ich grad zufaellig bei ROSE gefunden. Sieht halbwegs wie eine normale Sonnenbrille aus und hat einen angenehmen Preis:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=17168


----------



## trisn (8. März 2009)

vor ca 1 1/2 jahren hab ich mal aehnliches gesucht, es gab damals von PUMA eine brille die rundum geschlossen war mit nem band zur fixierung, sah recht unspektakulaer, sprich noch normal, aus und war bei ca 70 euro.. leider find ich nix auf die schnelle..

hatte aehnliches problem, mir sind die kontaktlinsen beim fahren ausgetrocknet und ausm auge gefallen beim biken 


@infernal 
da du ja selbst allergiker bist solltest du wissen das eine allergie bei jedem menschen die beschwerden sich in unterschieldicher stÃ¤rke Ã¤ussern.. es ist leider bei starker allergie wirklich Ã¤tzend,


â¬: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Puma Air Seals, jedoch auf die schnelle keinen Shop mehr gefunden..


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. März 2009)

Schau mal im Motorradhandel, da gibt es geschlossene Brillen für Crosser. Oder wenn es ein bisschen eleganter sein darf für Chopperfahrer.


----------



## 1freezer (8. März 2009)

Hi,
in Outdoorläden gibts auch sowas z.b. die hier:

http://www.asmc.de/de/Optik/Schutzbrillen/Brille-AOS-Maxim-2x2-Military-p.html


----------



## Ikarus79 (8. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

vielen Dank für eure tollen Vorschläge.

Genau sowas habe ich gesucht. Die Idee mit den Motorradbrillen ist auch Klasse - in dem Bereich scheint`s ja `ne Menge Auswahl zu geben.

Die Militärbrille ist eigentlich genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Schön mit Wechselgläsern zum Austauschen und nicht ganz so auffällig wie die DH-Googles.

Werde mir mal eure Links genauer anschauen und dann auch posten für was ich mich entschieden habe und wie ich damit zurecht komme.

THX an alle


----------



## Infernal (8. März 2009)

naja, meine allergie ist auch nicht gerade schwach... ich hab nur die feststellung gemacht, das solange ich mich belaste ich keine wirkungen spüre, sobald ich aber aufhöre seh ich vor geschwollenen augen fast nichtsmehr...

mfg alex


----------



## Ikarus79 (8. März 2009)

ja genau so gehtÂ´s mir auch immer.

Hatte beim biken mit meiner Brille echt keine Probleme oder das GefÃ¼hl, dass meinen Augen nicht wohl ist.

Aber wenn man dann nach ca. 2-3h zu Hause zur Ruhe gekommen ist bekomme ich knatschrote Augen, die noch Tage spÃ¤ter jucken.
Eben aus diesem Grund mÃ¶chte ich ja auch eine geschlossene Brille.

Edit: habe mich jetzt (auch aus KostengrÃ¼nden) fÃ¼r folgende Brille entschieden:

http://www.arctica-sport.eu/G-67orange.htm   (fÃ¼r 19,90 â¬)

Werde mal posten wie`s mit der klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

